# Crack in my Infinito CV



## vic bastige

Well, this is a bit of a bummer. Came back from my ride and found a crack in the frame while cleaning my baby. It is a vertical crack starting about 5mm below the seat-collar running down and making a 90 degree turn onto the top-tube. The crack is about 9mm in length. Contacted Bianchi USA who (of course) directed me to the closest dealer (since where I bought it a little over 2 years ago had since closed). This dealer was very receptive to helping and said Bianchi is usually very good about replacing the frame in situations like this. They recommenced I leave it with them and not ride it for safety. I post this as it will be a nice case study on how Bianchi handles a warranty situation long after the sale. Either way, the Infinito has been a great bike and my favorite in the stable.

...updates to follow.


----------



## GKSki

Vic, 5-year warranty, correct?


----------



## vic bastige

Yes. All bikes that are 2011 or newer come with 5 yrs.


----------



## rm -rf

Can you post a photo of the crack?


----------



## vic bastige

rm -rf said:


> Can you post a photo of the crack?


 Maybe. I left it with the dealer and thought I had a picture before, but must have not saved it. I must say, at this point I am impressed with how interested the dealer, who did not sell me the bike in the first place, is interested in helping me. 

That said, I'll try to stop by and take a picture to share with you all tomorrow. It is in the most peculiar location one could think of.


----------



## vic bastige

Update. So far a very pleasant surprise! The dealer in my town (where I did not originally purchase the bike) has been VERY interested in helping me. Also, the Bianchi Rep. has been by and asked for my receipt in order to process a claim. Word out for putting your receipts in a safe place; not sure he would be able to help me without it. Now the long wait for an answer on the path forward. At least at this point everybody seems interested in a resolution.


----------



## MMsRepBike

How much seatpost is going into the frame below the clamp? Sounds like a too short seatpost could cause something like that. Probably defect though.


----------



## vic bastige

MMsRepBike said:


> How much seatpost is going into the frame below the clamp? Sounds like a too short seatpost could cause something like that. Probably defect though.


I'm 5'11 178lbs on a 57cm. The seat post was well below max extension. Also, the crack is in a strange location in that it starts on the top tube and makes a 90 degree turn to run up the seat post. In all, the hairline crack is only about an inch long. When the Bianchi Rep examined it, I am told he said there was no question that it was a defect. Stay tuned.


----------



## vic bastige

Here is a picture of the crack. I noticed a loud "pop" when riding over a dip in the road while seated. Again, I weigh about 178lbs. The Bianchi Rep claimed it was likely just cosmetic and said I could just keep riding it to see if it got worse or send it back to Bianchi USA in California at my expense...including the labor to dis-assemble since they only accept frames/forks for warranty consideration. I sent it this week, so we will see.


----------



## GKSki

Can you mention the Bianchi dealer and the rep's name? These are good to know.


----------



## vic bastige

My dealer is Big Mommas in Florida (they have been great!). The Rep, well, I don't know. Bianchi has a new "no consumer contact" policy, so I can't tell you. My dealer said that the rep claimed the crck was likely cosmetic NOT from inspection, rather from a picture my dealer sent. 

My frame will arrive in California to Bianchi USA on Monday where they will inspect it and offer their solution (if any). Between dis-assembly charges and shipping I am already $200 in at this point.


----------



## GKSki

For some reason I took your photo and description of the dip in the road and a pop a step further and thought perhaps you were riding in sub-freezing conditions in the North and not Florida.

I often wonder as carbon frames become more prevalent and I see cyclists riding them here in the New England winter, how the composite frames will react to very cold temperatures and frost heaves. As for me, I will take my winter training on my steel frame any winter.

And your crack...seems too coincidental that the crack traverses a major stressful joint for it to be cosmetic. Just imagine what could happen if that seattube fractured.


----------



## vic bastige

I would hope that carbon lay-ups are temperature extreme tested. The material in proper form and application must be good down to some crazy low temps as it has many aircraft applications. At altitude I would expect the temps to be pretty low.

As for my frame, I am all but certain this is a stress induced fracture based on the "pop", how it happened and where the crack is located. I am hopeful that Bianchi will see it the same way (when my dealer first examined it they quickly came to the same speculation). The frame arrived in Cali today, so I'll keep this thread posted. Historically Bianchi has really stood behind their gear.


----------



## Migen21

If a Boeing 777 is safe to fly in, your bike is safe riding in New England winters.


----------



## GKSki

Yes, they do stand behind their frames. For me, it was "snapped" Columbus CroMor, Columbus SBX and "torn" SL Lite. No complaints here.


----------



## Bramo

Hi Guys,

I,m new to the forum so this is my first post. I have a similar problem. A clunk was originally diagnosed by the dealer as a crack in the bottom bracket. After 4 weeks with Bianchi (different process here, the dealer send photos and a report) Bianchi said no warranty claiim as there is no join in the carbon at that point. The dealer has since found more cracks in the seat tube so I am now waiting for a response on this.

The bottom bracket issue may end up being a red herring as the crack may just be in the paint from a stone hit.

The bike is 3 years old and while it has done some work it has never been crashed.

This is the third Bianchi in the family and the first problem so hopefully they will do the right thing!

Cheers


----------



## vic bastige

Bramo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I,m new to the forum so this is my first post. I have a similar problem. A clunk was originally diagnosed by the dealer as a crack in the bottom bracket. After 4 weeks with Bianchi (different process here, the dealer send photos and a report) Bianchi said no warranty claiim as there is no join in the carbon at that point. The dealer has since found more cracks in the seat tube so I am now waiting for a response on this.
> 
> The bottom bracket issue may end up being a red herring as the crack may just be in the paint from a stone hit.
> 
> The bike is 3 years old and while it has done some work it has never been crashed.
> 
> This is the third Bianchi in the family and the first problem so hopefully they will do the right thing!
> 
> Cheers



Sorry to hear it; I know what it feels like. If able, post some pictures and keep us posted on your resolution. Here's to hoping we all end up with a good story to tell.


----------



## vic bastige

The latest:

They want to repair the crack, re-paint the repaired area and send it back to me. I'm not too keen on repaired carbon nor a patch paint job. I talk with them about options on Monday.


----------



## GKSki

Maybe they should do that repair and ride it themselves. I'll have to admit, sometimes I feel nervous riding carbon in the first place, never mind a repaired carbon frame.


----------



## Bramo

vic bastige said:


> The latest:
> 
> That is really unacceptable for a high end bike manufacturer to even suggest. Doesn't bode well for my situation.
> 
> I don't have photos of mine as it is still in the shop but the top tube crack on mine is vary similar to yours near the seat post junction. Also has a crack in the cable entry routes on the top tube and head tube.
> 
> Still waiting on a response......


----------



## DaveG

vic bastige said:


> The latest:
> 
> They want to repair the crack, re-paint the repaired area and send it back to me. I'm not too keen on repaired carbon nor a patch paint job. I talk with them about options on Monday.


vic, sorry that you are having these issues with your warranty claim. I think I just crossed Bianchi off my list


----------



## matt92037

You and me both. Back to the drawing board for me. 



DaveG said:


> vic, sorry that you are having these issues with your warranty claim. I think I just crossed Bianchi off my list


----------



## Bramo

Vic,

Any update on your,s? Coming up to seven weeks now for me so getting very close to just buying a new bike. I was a bit of a fan boy, even visited by the Bianchi Cafe in Milan this year so very disappointed in the lack of response or care.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## vic bastige

They sent it to their highly qualified repair sub-contractor in California for evaluation. It has been 8 days since they sent it off. As for me, every and I mean every mechanic I deal with and all my riding friends said there should be no "repair". They say it should either be a replacement OR (and I can't see how they would claim this) they should claim it is abuse / improper use on my part.

Stay tuned, I am still hoping they decide to stand behind it, but am starting to get concerned.


----------



## DaveG

vic bastige said:


> They sent it to their highly qualified repair sub-contractor in California for evaluation. It has been 8 days since they sent it off. As for me, every and I mean every mechanic I deal with and all my riding friends said there should be no "repair". They say it should either be a replacement OR (and I can't see how they would claim this) they should claim it is abuse / improper use on my part.
> 
> Stay tuned, I am still hoping they decide to stand behind it, but am starting to get concerned.


vic, I feel for you. I am not sure I'd fully trust it if they "repaired" it. I hope they do the right thing here


----------



## Bramo

Well I finally had some good news this morning. Bianchi are replacing my frame! Should be back on the road by the weekend as they have one in country (Aus). I still think it is very unusual to try and fix a frame when it us under warranty Vic and I mentioned your case to my dealer. He has never heard of this happening here. I hope you get a better outcome!

Cheers


----------



## vic bastige

Bramo said:


> Well I finally had some good news this morning. Bianchi are replacing my frame! Should be back on the road by the weekend as they have one in country (Aus). I still think it is very unusual to try and fix a frame when it us under warranty Vic and I mentioned your case to my dealer. He has never heard of this happening here. I hope you get a better outcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Great news and what one would expect from Bianchi! I'm still working with Bianchi USA who is intent on a fix/re-paint. I'll reserve judgment until I learn of their final decision. I did, however, send my contact a link to this thread not as a threat, but to show the power of social media and that I will share my experience good or bad. I prefer good.


----------



## DaveG

Bramo said:


> Well I finally had some good news this morning. Bianchi are replacing my frame! Should be back on the road by the weekend as they have one in country (Aus). I still think it is very unusual to try and fix a frame when it us under warranty Vic and I mentioned your case to my dealer. He has never heard of this happening here. I hope you get a better outcome!
> 
> Cheers


This restores my faith in humanity. I am sure you are relieved. I would never feel comfortable riding a bike that cracked and was repaired


----------



## vic bastige

I just heard back from Bianchi USA. They decided it was cosmetic and will only offer to re-paint the area. To say my dealings with them have been frustrating is a gross understatement.

I am done with this company.


----------



## GKSki

Sorry to hear, Vic. Seems if they were smart they would warranty the frame, then do the repair themselves and use it for some purpose within their company somehow. Maybe as a demo.

Have you considered speaking with Treviglio directly?


----------



## vic bastige

No, who is Treviglio and how would I contact them?


----------



## GKSki

Sorry, I mean the Home Office in Italy. They still have a horse in this race.


----------



## vic bastige

GKSki said:


> Sorry, I mean the Home Office in Italy. They still have a horse in this race.


Got it. Yes, I plan to do this.


----------



## vic bastige

So I jammed off an e-mail explaining the situation to Bianchi Home Office in Italy two days ago...nothing back yet. I also heard back from the Bianchi Warranty lead in California who said they will offer one of two approaches: 1- a repair of the crack and a patch re-paint of the frame 2- a replacement frame at a cost of $1500 to me. All of this for a two year old bike that was neither crashed nor abused. I am simply astonished at the decision they have made. I plan to post the story in other forums not as sour grapes, but to forewarn others of what the warranty support looks like should you need to rely on it. It's a shame because it was a fantastic bike other than it coming apart.


----------



## Migen21

That is utterly ridiculous - They are offering you their crash replacement deal when you didn't crash - your frame cracked due to no fault of your own.

If you have a local company that can do a non-destructive scan to properly assess the damage (and see if there are any other cracks anywhere else), it might either give you more ammunition, or more peace of mind (if it does turn out to be superficial). Calfee does this, and they are reliable, but it's not free. And if you have to remove all of the components and ship the frame (calfee only accepts bare frames), that adds even more time/cost.

I would scour the warranty agreement and try to determine if you think you have a case - then have a stern conversation with the bike shop management and consider contacting your states attorney generals office. There are likely some consumer protection laws in your state that should be in play here - relying on the sole judgement of the warranty provider is not in your best interest. 

I would not trust Bianchi or the bike shop on this - they have nothing to gain and a lot to lose, and are obviously not motivated to do the right thing.


----------



## Migen21

Here is the warranty statement from their website




> WARRANTY POLICY





> Bianchi U.S.A., Inc. Warrants that any NEW Bianchi bicycle purchased from an authorized Bianchi dealer will be_* free from defects in material and workmanship*_ (proof of purchase is mandatory), subject to the Full Limited Warranty Policies as outlined in the Bianchi Owner's Manual




If your situation isn't defect in material or workmanship, I don't know what is - the simple question is 'HOW IS THIS NOT A DEFECT IN MATERIALS OR WORKMANSHIP!"

I took a quick look at their website but couldn't find the owners manual (presumably more details about the warranty there).

Something else you can consider, and I'm reticent to suggest this, but social media can be your friend - the Bianchi USA, Bianchi Corporate, and LBS Twitter, Facebook, and Instagram pages might be good places to express your concern. Who knows, they might be a little more motivated if they know they are getting bad publicity at that level. Just be sure to tag their accounts in your post so your story ends up in their 'mentions' for everyone to see..

You could start by posting a picture of the crack and tagging the LBS and Bianchi instagram feeds - ask them to 'do the right thing'


----------



## vic bastige

The LBS has been a great advocate for me...and they didn't even sell me the bike (the place I purchased the bike went out of business), so BIG props to Big Mommas in Naples Fl. The issue is Bianchi USA. They claim it is cosmetic and that repair and repaint vs. replace is their decision. In fact, the Bianchi Rep claims the crack you see is only a defect in the paint. At this point, I am considering this a lost cause and am just going to have to cope with what they are offering. I post this as a warning as to what warranty coverage now means when you are thinking of dropping big coin on a Bianchi. It's a shame.


----------



## aclinjury

Migen21 said:


> If a Boeing 777 is safe to fly in, your bike is safe riding in New England winters.


absolutely not true. Aerospace grade carbon fiber undergo a much more stringent process starting from fabrication all the thru QA and shelf life maintenance. When dealing with carbon fiber, PROCESS and QA is everything, and very little of this is happening in the cycling industry. For example, every square in carbon fiber on a Boeing get scanned before it leaves the factory and then regularly afterward, and any cracks get fixed immediately before it get a chance to develop into a problem. The same cannot be said for a carbon bicycle, and it'll defeat a lot of the propose of selling carbon made stuff from china for cheap.


----------



## Migen21

Tell me about your expertise in the aviation and composites industry?

My brother is a composites engineer working on the 777 program at Boeing. 

The actual fibers in carbon fiber have literally nothing to do with it's tolerance for high or low temperatures. This is determined (primarily) by the matrix that the fibers are suspended in. While it's true that those compounds used in bike frame construction are not exactly the same as those used in aviation, they are similar enough to share similar temperature tolerance properties.

Any winter temperature that doesn't instantly kill the human riding it, is not going to adversely affect your carbon fiber bicycle.


----------



## Alfonsina

Did you buy it with a credit card? Get them involved if so. CCs often double warranty stuff.


----------



## bigjohnla

I have a 2011 Bianchi Infinito and am a Clydedale the lightest I have been since I have owned this bike is 271#. A little over 10 k with no problems. Just jinxed myself but I hope everything works in your favor.


----------

